# Merry Christmas



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

On this Christmas Eve, I want to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and may God Bless your families. 

Best Regards, Mike


----------



## Cactus50 (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanks Vol, and a very Merry and Blessed Christmas to you and yours!

Chaz


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Merry Christmas to everyone! You all give the best gift! The knowledge of this site is unparalleled. Thank you!


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Merry Christmas Mike. And a Merry Christmas to all of you. Safe travels for those on the road too.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Merry Christmas to all! Keep your heads up - nothing lasts forever - both good and bad!


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## travisnichols82 (Nov 21, 2021)

Merry Christmas, and God Bless Y'all!


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

Merry Christmas and Happy new year to everyone! God Bless!


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all and thanks for another year of good tips and suggestions-"it takes a village to make a bale" 👨‍👩‍👧‍👦 (sorry, couldn't find a emoji of gruff old hayfolks...)


----------



## AndyH359 (Jan 3, 2012)

Merry Christmas one and all. Here' to another year of farming together in all of our own separate places.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Merry Christmas! The kids set out the reindeer hay earlier. Hopefully they are ok with some nice soft 2nd cut orchard grass for their snack.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

From our home to yours, wishing all a Blessed Christmas!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

MERRY CHRISTMAS to everyone


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------

